# I always like finding deals...



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I, like most guys, enjoy finding deals on things. Since I am now in Atlanta, I peruse craigslist but rarely find anything worth the drive. However, I stumbled upon an ad that stated a dive shop was closing and the owner wanted everything sold. 

Well, that certainly got my attention so I made the drive up there and this is what I walked away with:

3 AL80's in hydro and vip
1 Oceanic Ocean Pro weight integrated bc
1 octo that has an atomic reg and sherwood backup reg
1 set of new viper fins
1 3/4 XXL wetsuit
1 50lb lift bag

My dad wanted to have some dive gear so he gets most of it. I wanted a couple of tanks so that is my take. Total price for this was 440, which I thoguht was a really good deal. All of it is used except for the fins, but I still think I came out on top. 

No point to this post other than to say this is the only time Atlanta has treated me right


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Nice post, and some good deals. Hurry up and get back so we can get that gear wet!


----------

